# General Tso's Chicken



## Wayne (Feb 25, 2010)

Biggest laugh of the week on the comics page:


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 26, 2010)

Wasn't he defeated by Col. Sanders in the Battle of Kentucky?


----------



## Wayne (Feb 26, 2010)

Years later, but you're right. 

From accounts I've read, he was severely cut up and heavily battered about in that battle.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, they set up memorials to the battle.....even in northerns states


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 26, 2010)

Joshua said:


> General Tso's has to be one of the best American-invented Chinese dishes ever. There's a Chinese rice diner down the street whose owner has listed it as General Joe's because he says folks have trouble saying it!



Doesn't "Joe's" confuse some visitors..... who would pronounce that _Ho-ays_


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 26, 2010)

Mmmm. General Tso. I don't know who you are, but I sure love your chicken.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 26, 2010)

Tim's question got the better of my curiosity, so according to this one web site, here's the story [interesting for the greatly unexpected Christian angle]:



> General Tso Tsungtang, or as his name is spelled in modern Pinyin, Zuo Zongtang, was born on Nov. 10, 1812, and died on Sept. 5, 1885. He was a frighteningly gifted military leader during the waning of the Qing dynasty, a figure perhaps the Chinese equivalent of the American Civil War commander William Tecumseh Sherman. He served with brilliant distinction during China's greatest civil war, the 14-year-long Taiping Rebellion, which claimed millions of lives.
> 
> Tso was utterly ruthless. He smashed the Taiping rebels in four provinces, put down an unrelated revolt called the Nian Rebellion, then marched west and reconquered Chinese Turkestan from Muslim rebels.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.chinesefooddiy.com/general_tso.htm


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 26, 2010)

If it didn't come from Wo Hop's (off of Canal St.) how can we know it is for sure 
BTW Wo Hops's was a 24/7 landmark for yummy cuisine in the early 80's in NYC.
http://nymag.com/listings/restaurant/wo_hop/


----------

